# daten paranoia: wieviel email-adressen sind sinnvoll?



## schlangenhuhn (16. Juli 2015)

hallo,

da man ja heutzutage an allen ecken mit der sicherheit seiner daten  konfrontiert wird, bin ich da leider mittlerweile schon etwas paranoid  geworden und so hab ich die gelegenheit ergriffen, meine ganzen  forenanmeldungen und acocunts mal zu bearbeiten. ersetze teilweise die  emailadressen durch "neutrale", lasse einige konten inkls der daten  (haha wer´s glaubt) auf bestimmten webseiten löschen und versuche da  etwas ordnung rein zu bringen.

wieviele adressen sind sinnvol (vorrausgesetzt man hat keine probleme sich alles zu merken  )?



1. "richtig" seriöse adresse ausschließlich für beruf. volle angabe der  daten, klarnamen als email; "maximilian.mustermann@xxxxx.de"
2. seriöse adresse für sachen wie amazon, ebay, handy. wo halt  verbindung zum bankkonto und personenangaben besteht. abgekürzten  klarnamen als email; z.b.: "max.muster@xxx.de"
3. mittelding aus anonymität und seriösität. fantasy-adresse, aber verbindung zu bankkonto und personenangaben (z.b. steam)
4. "medium"-trash-adresse für webseiten/foren/account. keine verbindung  zu meiner person oder bankkonto, falsche angaben zu person usw.:  fantasy-adresse
5. trash-adresse, problemlos wegwerf- und ersetzbar


wie macht ihr das? wie würdet ihr es machen?


gruß

dass es für große konzerne wie google ein kinderspiel ist, alles herauszufinden ist mir klar


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (16. Juli 2015)

Hi schlangenhuhn
Ich habe Typ 1,2,5. Ich halte 3 Email-Adressen für angemessen.  Typ 1 für Arbeit. Typ 2 für Foren. Typ 3 für lästige Werbung


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Juli 2015)

Ich habe genau 3.

Eine seriöse privat genutzte (Vorname.Nachname@gmx.de)
Eine vom Arbeitgeber gestellte (und auf Servern des Arbeitgeber gehostete) "Berufsadresse" (Vorname.Nachname@firma.biz)
Eine Trashadresse (honkydonkodoedel@irgendwo.xy)

Meiner Meinung nach mehr als genug. Es geht nicht darum besonders viele Adressen zu haben, viel wichtiger ist wo/wem man sie mitteilt.


----------



## shootme55 (16. Juli 2015)

Ich seh das ähnlich wie incredible alk. Meine drei reichen auch. 

die hauptadresse ist auf gmail.com
dann noch die Firmenadresse
und die abfalladresse auf gmx

Hat aber weniger was zu tun mit angst vor datenklau, sondern einfach damit dass ich privat nix von der arbeit lesen will, und keine werbemails oder ähnliches alle 5 minuten auf meinem handy haben will. daher alles was einen haufen mails schreibt auf gmx. dort hab ich auch schon 400 ungelesene. Früher hatte ich gmx als haupt und hotmail als trash, auf der hatte ich dann mal 800 ungelesene, dann hab ich das konto geschlossen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Juli 2015)

shootme55 schrieb:


> daher alles was einen haufen mails schreibt auf gmx. dort hab ich auch schon 400 ungelesene.



Einfach weil dus erwähnt hast hab ich mal nachgesehen auf der Spamadresse wie viel ungelesene da stehen (über Jahre gesammelt). Achtung, kein Scherz: 8306, Postfachgröße: 292817 KB


----------



## DarkScorpion (16. Juli 2015)

Ich habe eine Seriöse
Eine für  Foren
Und eine Trash
Und eine Backup


----------



## schlangenhuhn (16. Juli 2015)

/10char


----------



## Rayken (16. Juli 2015)

gmx hatte ich auch mal als Hauptadresse, aber da kommt einfach zu viel Werbung und Späm an.

Ich habe übrigens auch 1,2 und 4


----------



## schlangenhuhn (16. Juli 2015)

/10char


----------



## K3n$! (16. Juli 2015)

Gute Mail-Anbieter bieten übrigens auch Email Aliase an. Dann braucht man keine fünf Email-Accounts. Mir wäre ja eine Diskussion über den richtigen Email Anbieter mal ganz recht.Wie viele Leute legen Wert auf guten Datenschutz?


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Juli 2015)

Steam kennt meine normale Privatadresse (und auch meinen echten Namen). Das hat mit dem Bankkonto aber nichts zu tun, auf dieses kommste mit der Adresse und dem Namen nicht, die Zugangsdaten zur Bank sind völlig andere - selbst wenn die bekannt wären könnte der Angrefifer noch nichts tun außer sich anzusehen wie viel auf dem Konto ist, für Aufträge würde er meine Karte zwecks optischer TAN benötigen. Sprich selbst wenn ein Angreifer alle übertragenen Daten abfangen würde, Mailadresse, Klarnamen, Banklogindaten und verwendete TAN, bringt ihm das nichts außer Einblick auf mein Konto (wo einem Betrüger beim Anblick der recht kleinen Zahlenwerte dann die Lust verlässt ).


----------



## iGameKudan (17. Juli 2015)

Eine Adresse für wichtigen Kram (z.B. Offizielles, Ausbildung, Ebay/PayPal) bei Googlemail und zwei Adressen für irgendwelchen unwichtigen Kram bei Hotmail.


----------



## ich558 (17. Juli 2015)

1 normale für private Mails und seriöse Sachen wie Amazon, Paypal
1 icloud mail für private Zwecke wenns mal etwas mehr Speicherplatz braucht
1 Spam Mail für Facebook, Foren usw


----------



## Drakexz (17. Juli 2015)

Eine mit dem echten Namen für alles Offizielle. 
Eine für Foren und andere Dienste.
Eine für Spam.
Eine zieht alle Emails aus den beiden erst genannten Accounts nochmal zusammen als Backup. (Nur für den Fall, dass aus ich mal keinen Zugriff auf die ersten beiden hätte)
Eine für die Wiederherstellung von den zuvor genannten Accounts bei einem anderen Anbieter. (Diese Adresse ist bei keinem Dienst hinterlegt.)

(Die Adresse vom Job ist mal außen vor, da diese ja mit einem Wechsel nicht mehr aktiv ist)

Alles bis auf die letzte bei Gmail da ich mit den anderen Anbietern einfach nichts anfangen kann. Keine Werbung wie z.B. bei Web.de (Die reinste Pest, zumindest zu der Zeit als ich es noch hate) oder sonstiger Schrott. Der Spamfilter von Gmail ist ebenso gut wie die ganzen Möglichkeiten zur Filterung und Sortierung. Hin und wieder nutze ich auch die Möglichkeit bei Gmail mit einem Plus oder Punkten zu arbeiten. Sprich ich hab eigentlich unendlich viele Adressen.

Immer wieder schön wenn Nutzer meinen ein Forum verlassen zu müssen und dann all ihre Beiträge unleserlich machen. So kann man den Thread doch auch gleich löschen. 

(Ja, sorry für den Doppelpost)


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juli 2015)

Da löschen hier weils ein durchaus interessantes Thema ist blöd wäre kramen wir wenigstens den Ursprungstext des Startposts einfach wieder aus dem Archiv um den Thread nicht sterben zu lassen.


----------



## Knogle (18. Juli 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Einfach weil dus erwähnt hast hab ich mal nachgesehen auf der Spamadresse wie viel ungelesene da stehen (über Jahre gesammelt). Achtung, kein Scherz: 8306, Postfachgröße: 292817 KB


Kann ich toppen mit 12000 seit 2009


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2015)

Ich nutze 2 einen davon mit Alias. Mir reicht es so


----------



## Jimini (19. Juli 2015)

Ich weiß gar nicht genau, wie viele E-Mail-Adressen ich habe. Meine ersten Accounts, welche ich damals bei Web.de und GMX erstellt habe, habe ich in den letzten Jahren gelöscht. Da ich seit einiger Zeit einen eigenen Mailserver betreibe, kann ich mir hier nach Belieben seriöse und unseriöse Adressen erstellen.
Dazu kommen noch zwei Adressen an der Uni.

Nachtrag: wie viele E-Mail-Adressen sinnvoll ist, ist nicht sinnvoll beantwortbar, denke ich. Es kommt einfach darauf an, wie viele man braucht / haben möchte.

MfG Jimini


----------

